# Rally 2 for 65 gto



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey guys, will rally 2 wheels 14x7 fit on my 65 gto? I think they are meant for 67 and up? Wondering about back spacing ect.......also I'm running disc brakes up front, does that make a difference on these? 

Here's the CL link, they look to be in good shape and a decent price and thought before I pull the trigger to check with a few experts on here as to fitment. 

gto grand prix rally 2 14x7

Thanks, 

Josh


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They will bolt right on. BTDT, more than once. The disc brakes will clear, if GM units.


----------



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Yep, GM disc's. Than you, that's the response I was hoping for!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Given the condition and the price, they look to be a steal. They've been for sale since 5/3, are you sure they're still available? That's quite a deal if its all legit....


----------



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Yep, called the guy up last night! Got em for $200. Thought that's was pretty good deal!!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting that they sat that long. As I understood it when I was looking, 14x7's seem the be the hardest to come by. Ultimately, I decided to go 15x7 and found them to be readily available, and cheaper. 

Congrats on your score!

Chuck


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Call the cops because you stole them. Congrats!


----------



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Picked em up tonight.......they are in great shape!!! Look darn good on the car!! The guy I got em from was great, I told him what I was putting them on. We were standing in his garage and he says "I've got a gto, come on back here and take a look". Well, behind his house was another garage, opened the door and there sat 4 GTO's!!!! Two 67's one convertible and two 69's one of which he was in the body work process. They were in kick a$$ condition and very nicely done. It was awesome to see all in one place!! Super nice guy that really knew his GTO's.


----------

